# Show Attire Pics



## circlec (May 11, 2010)

I'm wanting to see photos of YOUR attire when showing in a pleasure driving class at an open show. I need some ideas. I've never shown in a driving class... this will be my first time showing my Shetland.


----------



## Katiean (May 11, 2010)

I think it depends a lot on your age as to what you wear. These are things we wear at AMHA shows. I do not have any pictures but, I have a few different jackets that I would wear in halter classes too with black pants. I also have a couple of dresses that are not real fancy but are of a length that when I sit they will be around my ankles. Jessie, who is a youth wears prom or brides maids dresses or actually a dressy dress that goes to the ground. Nothing too puffy. I do not allow spaghetti straps or strapless or a shawl because I do not want her grabbing at her dress when she is supposed to be driving. She has also worn a skirt and jacket. At the last AMHA show we watched but didn't show at there was a young teen girl that had on a short skirt with netting under it. Her skirt blew up against her body. Her horse and her driving was not bad. She placed last under all judges. I really believe it was because the whole package that is judged and a skirt that comes up in your lap almost showing what you are made of is not proper attire. I talked to a very prominent breeder about showing your bare legs in a driving class and they have used tape before to close a slit in a dress as they didn't think about the height of the slit before the driver got into the cart.

Oh, and most of what we have for show clothes we have gotten at GoodWill or Ross for under $20.


----------



## Minxiesmom (May 11, 2010)

When I first started driving, I went with the more conservative accepted look:







The longer I show, the more bold I have gotten with my own personal style which includes hats:











Or a more traditional ADS look with an apron:






It is my personal mission to get drivers to wear beautiful hats! They're practical, they keep the sun out of your eyes, you don't have to fix your hair and they are fun!!! Open show judges seem to be impressed with long skirts on the drivers. Just got beat in a (open)turnout class because I chose not to put my skirt on and had black pants with a lovely top and matching hat. That is what the judge said!


----------



## Mellis815 (May 11, 2010)

You should wear something that compliments your horse, not draws from him/her. However you don't want to get "lost" in the crowd either. For day driving a nice pant suit or a simple dress with a hat is nice. For evening, most judges are looking for a fancier turnout. More formal attire, not necessarily a prom dress, but something similar, flashier. Also, there are some judges that will INSIST on wearing proper footwear, closed toes, boots etc. You will get marked down under these judges if you wear flip flops or tennis shoes. I think I was told one time, "just because I can't see them, does not mean you can disregard your shoes as part of your attire" She actually made me pull up my dress and show my shoes...I had on flip flops. That was the last time I did that! LOL





Hope this helps!


----------



## Kendra (May 11, 2010)

Minxiesmom said:


>



LOVE this!! My favorite colour and the hat is gorgeous!


----------



## circlec (May 12, 2010)

I'm def not going to be wearing a skirt lol

This is just a local open show circuit and I'm just going to be showing for fun. I think the only requirement they have is you must wear an apron. I was thinking maybe I could just wear what I wear in my AQHA halter classes? Would it be goofy to wear a cowboy hat? lol

Here are the rules of this club:

DRIVING DIVISION*

A safe harness and vehicle is the first requirement. The use of britching or thimbles is required for safety purposes. Failure to use britching or thimbles is grounds for disqualification. The driver can determine the best way for the lines to be held.

An adult is required to accompany any exhibitor eighteen (18) years of age and under. EXCEPTION: Miniature Horse Drivers who have reached age 13 by January 1st of the current year will NOT be required to have an adult attendant in cart. Exhibitor may not be less than eight (8) years of age. Only the driver is permitted to handle the lines or whip.

Drivers should wear a hat and gloves. An apron is required. Acceptable dress is conservative. Ladies may wear a conservative dress, suit, or slacks. Floppy hats are discouraged. Gentlemen should wear a coat or jacket and hat.

Wire wheeled, wooden wheeled, and two or four wheeled vehicles are permitted at this time. Harness must be in good repair, clean, and fit the animal. Black harness is correct for painted vehicles and brown or russet harness is correct with natural wood vehicles. However, black harness can be used with natural wood vehicles having black tires.

Breast collars or full collars should be determined by the type of vehicle used. Martingales and tie downs are permitted if appropriate for the vehicle used. They are prohibited in the obstacle classes. Braiding of mane and tail is optional.

Failure to carry a whip in hand at all times is elimination. Headers are permitted in all driving classes; however, they are NOT PERMITTED TO TOUCH THE ANIMAL. Break of gait into canter for more than three (3) strides constitutes elimination.

TURNOUT:

Is defined as the combination of horse, vehicle, and driver. Judged 40% on performance, 30% on condition and fit of harness and vehicle, 15% on neatness of attire of driver and 15% on overall appearance. Judge may request a pattern. Gaits required as per general rules for driving.

REQUIRED ELEMENTS OF PERFORMANCE:

Required elements of performance will be as follows; however, the following descriptions are to be used as a guideline for movement and may be adjusted based on appropriate movement specific to individual breeds.

WALK – A free, regular and unconstrained walk of moderate extension is ideal. Horses should walk energetically, but calmly, with even and determined pace. The walk is a four beat gait.

SLOW TROT - The horse should maintain forward impulsion while showing submission to the bit. The trot is slower and more collected, but not to the degree required of the dressage collected trot. However, the horse should indicate willingness to be driven on the bit while maintaining steady cadence.

WORKING TROT – This is the pace between the strong trot and the slow trot and more round than the strong trot. The horses go forward freely and straight, engaging the hind legs with good hock action; on a taut but light rein; the position being balanced and unconstrained. The steps should be as even as possible. The hind feet touch the ground in the footprints of the fore feet. The degree of energy and impulsion displayed at the working trot denotes clearly the degree of suppleness and balance of the horse.

STRONG TROT – This is a clear, but not excessive, increase in pace and lengthening of the stride while remaining balanced and showing appropriate lateral flexion on turns. Light contact to be maintained. Excessive speed will be penalized.

***Miniatures and Ponies are NOT required to perform at the Strong Trot.

HALT – Horses and vehicle should be brought to a complete square stop without abruptness or veering. At the halt, horses should stand attentive, motionless and straight with the weight evenly distributed over all four legs and be ready to move off at the slightest indication from the driver.

REIN BACK – Rein back is defined as a backward movement in which the legs are raised and set down simultaneously in diagonal pairs with the hind legs remaining well in line. To be performed in two parts:

a) The horse must move backward at least four steps in an unhurried manner with head flexed and straight, pushing the carriage back evenly in a straight line. The driver should use quiet aids and light contact.

b) Move forward willingly to former position using same quiet aids.

c) Road Coaches and Park Drags should not be asked to back up in ring.

Horses will be required to perform all the elements in Pleasure and Reinsmanship classes – Walk, Slow Trot, Working Trot, Strong Trot, Halt, and Rein Back.

Ponies and Miniatures will NOT be required to perform the Strong Trot. They will be required to perform the Walk, Slow Trot, Working Trot, Halt, and Rein Back.

All reversals of direction should be made on the diagonal with all horses moving in the same direction. Trotting to catch up to the end of the line is permitted and preferred to horses driving towards each other.


----------



## RhineStone (May 12, 2010)

A lot of those rules are straight out of the ADS rulebook.

The term "conservative" to me means something more on the lines of Hunt Seat attire. Prom dresses are definitely not conservative. Think what you would wear to a corporate job interview, or what your Grandma would wear to church on an average Sunday (not Easter or a wedding). You can look smashing while avoiding the "bling" of the Western Pleasure show pen.

A turnout trick for the carriage arena is to put all your clothes on the carriage, and then stand back 20-30 ft. If there is anything that "screams" at you, lose it. You want everyone to say, "Nice turnout", not "Nice hat". Find the first thing that catches your eye and determine if the reason it catches your eye is because it sticks out like a sore thumb. Not that you have to be all in black like you are going to a funeral, you can have color, but don't use that cool red scarf if you have no other red in the turnout.

For an idea of what we wear in the carriage ring, check out the photos of the winners of the Villa Louis Carriage Classic at this website. It is the best, fastest place I have found to see many different turnouts all in one place. http://www.carriageclassic.com/results.htm

Myrna


----------



## ClickMini (May 12, 2010)

Here are some photos of what I have worn in the type of driving you are talking about.











I think this one would have looked better with a tan apron:











Hope that helps with some ideas.


----------



## RhineStone (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, Amy. I like the "red" turnout the best, as it seems to go so well with your horse's head!

Myrna


----------



## Minxiesmom (May 12, 2010)

Those rules do sound like ADS rules, but what's up with not showing minis and ponies at the "strong" trot??? That is just wrong! Our horses SHOULD be able to perform a strong trot as well as any other horse!


----------



## Sandee (May 12, 2010)

We showed open last year and hardly anyone "dressed up". But I would suggest a skirt or an apron to cover your slacks if it says necessary in the rules. A simple skirt, shirt, (I always wear gloves but it's not necessary), and the hat, probably lesss than 50% wear.

But here's a few photos of our clothes.

pleasure class at Pinto













Western pleasure


----------



## Mominis (May 12, 2010)

I love, love, love the hats!!


----------



## RhineStone (May 12, 2010)

Minxiesmom said:


> Those rules do sound like ADS rules, but what's up with not showing minis and ponies at the "strong" trot??? That is just wrong! Our horses SHOULD be able to perform a strong trot as well as any other horse!


I saw that too, and thought the same thing. I wonder if it is because they can't guarantee the surface of the arena. Maybe they think requiring a little horse to do a strong trot in the sand would be too much.





Myrna


----------



## targetsmom (May 13, 2010)

If you are new to the ADS rules, just thought I would add (in case you didn't know) that the apron goes OVER your jacket, if you wear one. Also, the gloves should be brown - although they didn't say so in those rules. And I always wear a helmet for safety and I don't think anyone can mark you down for that. And as mentioned, don't forget your footwear!

Another option not shown here is a slinky under a vest. For this year (no photos yet) I plan to wear a sand color slinky with a black vest and slacks, black apron with sand trim (to match cart/slinky and the sorrel/white mini), and perhaps a scarf to add some color. And my black helmet. It will still work with the B/W pinto!


----------



## RhineStone (May 13, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> If you are new to the ADS rules, just thought I would add (in case you didn't know) *that the apron goes OVER your jacket*, if you wear one. Also, the gloves should be brown - although they didn't say so in those rules. And I always wear a helmet for safety and I don't think anyone can mark you down for that. And as mentioned, don't forget your footwear!


Good point about the apron. I should also qualify what an apron is. It is to keep your clothes clean on the way to your destination. Therefore, it should be at least below knee length at a seated position, but some judges like to see them at the crease of your toe when seated. Since it is to keep your clothes clean, it should complement the carriage, as historically the apron probably stayed with the carriage.

I have seen people that really don't know what an apron is, but saw that they had to have one for the rules. One 4-Her showed up with a little apron around her waist almost like you would wear in the kitchen! It was cute, but entirely inappropriate. They just didn't know. You also see plenty of beginners that wear it under the coat, like targetsmom pointed out. It isn't going to keep your clothes clean that way. It should also be quite high in the front, above the natural waist. The "new" thing is to have it wrap all the way around, so that you don't have "duck-tails" of the coat out your backside. I have made my own with a summer weight wool blend, and have heavy-duty velcro for the closure.

The historical purpose for brown gloves was so when you got to your destination, your hands weren't full of dye when you took your gloves off. That is also the purpose of brown reins, even though your harness might be black. That black dye might get all over your clothes, et al, especially if it rained.

Myrna


----------



## circlec (May 13, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> targetsmom said:
> 
> 
> > If you are new to the ADS rules, just thought I would add (in case you didn't know) *that the apron goes OVER your jacket*, if you wear one. Also, the gloves should be brown - although they didn't say so in those rules. And I always wear a helmet for safety and I don't think anyone can mark you down for that. And as mentioned, don't forget your footwear!
> ...


Thank you for all the info! I didn't know what the apron was .hehehe

Would it be dorky to wear what I would wear in my AQHA halter classes when I show?


----------



## RhineStone (May 13, 2010)

What do you wear in the halter classes? Sparkles, yes, it would be dorky. Nice coat, no. That would be fine.

Myrna


----------



## circlec (May 14, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> What do you wear in the halter classes? Sparkles, yes, it would be dorky. Nice coat, no. That would be fine.
> 
> Myrna


Actually, last year at the shows I saw quite a few sparkly shirts being worn in the driving classes now that I think about it!!

Here is one of my halter outfits:

(I would change to black pants, boots and hat for a driving class mind you)






Here is another jacket I would wear in halter:


----------



## RhineStone (May 14, 2010)

circlec said:


> RhineStone said:
> 
> 
> > What do you wear in the halter classes? Sparkles, yes, it would be dorky. Nice coat, no. That would be fine.
> ...


That is because people don't know what "conservative" means and the judge was just picking the best horse or driver and ignoring the clothing. That will happen quite a bit in Open shows. And Open shows don't usually have driving judges, because they use the same judge that judged the halter and riding classes. Driving is so specialized, it is like hiring an Open judge to judge the reining or cutting classes. While I can pick a good Western Pleasure horse, I would have a hard time judging reining. Open shows can be a crap shoot.

Your coats would be fine for Open shows, but a little too much bling for carriage driving (again, think Hunt Seat or Dressage if you have to pick a horse discipline). They might also be OK for mini breed shows.

Myrna


----------



## circlec (May 14, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> circlec said:
> 
> 
> > RhineStone said:
> ...


Thank you for the info =)


----------



## 4headleys (May 22, 2010)

I ride dressage and decided to try driving with my mini. So I understand the whole conservative issue. This is my first year driving and I have chosen a black jacket with some contrasting black satin strips (very small stripes) that has satin trim at the lapels and sleeves with a gold/tan tank top underneath. Along with black pants, boots, hat and gloves. My apron is black with a gold trim. My cart is an easy entry with a wood floor. My mini is a golden palomino and of course my harness is black.

I don't have any pictures yet, but after tomorrow I may have some if it ever quits raining so we can go to the show. I don't see any reason to show in the rain. Its just not that much fun to be wet. Not to mention Midas, the mini, hates to be wet. Bath time is so much fun at my house.

Not sure where you are in PA but I'm wondering if the rules you posted are not from WPRD club. Let me know, maybe I will see you there.


----------



## RhineStone (May 22, 2010)

4headleys said:


> I ride dressage and decided to try driving with my mini. So I understand the whole conservative issue. This is my first year driving and I have chosen a black jacket with some contrasting black satin strips (very small stripes) that has satin trim at the lapels and sleeves with a gold/tan tank top underneath. Along with black pants, boots, hat and gloves. My apron is black with a gold trim. My cart is an easy entry with a wood floor. My mini is a golden palomino and of course my harness is black.


That sounds very nice with the palomino.

Myrna


----------



## RebelsHope (May 22, 2010)

Myrna ~ Where did you get your pattern for your apron?


----------



## RhineStone (May 23, 2010)

RebelsHope said:


> Myrna ~ Where did you get your pattern for your apron?


No pattern. (I rarely have the luxury of a pattern.) I took measurements when seated. Ours are "bell" shaped. I have made "straight" aprons, but they don't seem to go all the way around you (will "pull out" at your thigh). I basically took a "guess" at the shape of the bell and made a pattern with an old sheet (my "rainbow" ones I had in Jr. High, remember those?




). I can get you a "sheet pattern" if you would like.

Myrna


----------



## Kathy2m (May 26, 2010)

The first 2 are outfits I wore in a ADS pleasure show...




[/img]






This was a open show...






This was a HDT......


----------



## RebelsHope (May 26, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> No pattern. (I rarely have the luxury of a pattern.) I took measurements when seated. Ours are "bell" shaped. I have made "straight" aprons, but they don't seem to go all the way around you (will "pull out" at your thigh). I basically took a "guess" at the shape of the bell and made a pattern with an old sheet (my "rainbow" ones I had in Jr. High, remember those?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old sheets are SO handy aren't they?

I don't need to make one now, I just wondered. That is good to know that they are fairly simple to do.


----------



## sasafrassy (Dec 31, 2010)

I love the hats. I am new to miniature horse driving as well. I was wondering if you could wear a hat with a net veil. I have one, and thought I might wear to show in. Not sure if that would be to much or not. What do you think?


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 31, 2010)

sasafrassy said:


> I love the hats. I am new to miniature horse driving as well. I was wondering if you could wear a hat with a net veil. I have one, and thought I might wear to show in. Not sure if that would be to much or not. What do you think?


Hats with veils are too formal for most miniature horse turnouts. They would be worn with a formal coach and a four-in-hand.

 

Myrna


----------



## ruffian (Dec 31, 2010)

this was my outfit for AMHR Country Pleasure with my over gelding STS Secreat Success, aka Hoss. I think the blue went well with his silver bay coat.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 3, 2011)

This is my show outfit. I have been showing in 4-H shows so I have to wear a helmet. My shirt and jacket came from the Thrift Store, a pair of black pants and the apron I made. Very inexpensive. I refuse to wear western clothes to a driving show. Hope this helps. This was my first year showing also and I plan to do some ADS shows this coming show season.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice! Is that a blue stripe in your coat that goes with the shirt and apron? Great coordination! Nicely conservative! The helmet goes perfectly with the style of the outfit, so there is no reason to "justify" it. If you are under 18, you will have to wear your helmet for ADS shows, too.

A couple of hints to better your turnout for ADS shows: You can braid a driving horse's mane, but never his tail. That should save you a bit of work, too. And I would get some brown leather gloves (unless they already are and I can't tell from the photos). Make sure you pull your coat down from under the apron (I have wonderful photos of me this year and my coat is bunched up worse...



). Also consider holding your reins like "English" reins. You will find that it will be easier to cue your horse that way.

You will also want to raise your breeching and lower your breastcollar. And move your saddle back just a bit.

Your posture is wonderful! Great job!

Myrna


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 4, 2011)

I also like your outfit and feel it suits the helmet. The most glaring thing I see is that your cuffs stick out from under your coat sleeves. This draws attention to your hands which, unless you have perfect hands, you don't want! I would get a lighter brown pair of gloves if these ones are brown. You look very smart though!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you. There is a blue pin stripe in the jacket, hard to see in the pictures. Thank you for all the tips.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 6, 2011)

If I was to get a hat, what color and style would you suggest?

I was thinking a brown hat with blue flowers/ feathers.

Or even a light blue. hhhmmm.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 7, 2011)

leeapachemoon said:


> If I was to get a hat, what color and style would you suggest?
> 
> I was thinking a brown hat with blue flowers/ feathers.
> 
> Or even a light blue. hhhmmm.


Hats are THE hardest part to get right in the whole turnout. It can make or break your whole outfit! The most basic "rules" are that the brim shouldn't be wider than your shoulders, and the height should complement the face. That being said, if you drive a little horse, a larger hat may look out of place. It is also VERY dependent on the style of your vehicle. What are you going to drive at the ADS shows?

The colors you suggest sound fine with your turnout, so it really comes down to the shape in relation to your face.

Now, all that being said....your helmet is PERFECTLY fine for your turnout, AND it might save you a WHOLE lot of headaches in trying to find the right hat (see my comments above). And if you are under 18 (you said you have shown at 4-H shows), you have to wear a helmet anyway according to ADS rules. The biggest "rule" in wearing a helmet is that it should "go" with your turnout. Don't show up with a white helmet uncovered. A black velvet(een) is classic and tasteful, especially if you already have a black harness. (BTW, black harness means your footwear should be black as well, russet harness = brown footwear.)

There are people that "decorate" their helmets with specialized covers they make. Here is an example:

http://www.mischkapi...44_vFEtT/Medium

Here is another:

http://www.photorefl...18&po=18&pc=142

And another:

http://www.photorefl...8&po=118&pc=142

Myrna


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 7, 2011)

It is good that I always have my helmet to fall back on but I would like to find a nice hat. 

I am over 18 and go to open 4-H shows. In NJ everyone has to wear a helmet at any 4-H show. 

 

I am currently looking to upgrade my metal cart for a wooden meadowbrook type cart, natural wood, not painted. I do use a black harness, my mini is black. And I wear my black paddock boots.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 7, 2011)

leeapachemoon said:


> I am over 18 and go to open 4-H shows. In NJ everyone has to wear a helmet at any 4-H show.


That is the way it is in Wisconsin, too.

 



leeapachemoon said:


> I am currently looking to upgrade my metal cart for a wooden meadowbrook type cart, natural wood, not painted. I do use a black harness, my mini is black. And I wear my black paddock boots.


Sounds perfect. Meadowbrooks were traditionally not painted. Your hat would be a more "informal" hat, not a Coaching hat. I'll look for some examples.

Myrna


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank You, that would be soooo helpful.


----------

